
Show HN: Hyperpixel – Best landing pages for inspiration - lbckr
https://hyperpixel.io/
======
shamdasani
To be honest, I dislike any landing page that makes it hard for me to figure
out what the product/company/service does. There's this new trend where too
many landings focus on the "one-liners" that look more of an advertisement
rather than an actual tagline.

Don't get me wrong, I love the site! You've done a great job with the design
and I really enjoyed discovering some landings that are straight to the point
and beautiful.

~~~
HenriNext
> too many landings focus on the "one-liners" that look more of an
> advertisement rather than an actual tagline

I'm not sure how you judge "too many" \-- every major site has A/B tested
their one liners to death, and what you see are the winners..

~~~
wingerlang
I think his point is that they shouldn't be using one liners at all, despite
line A winning over BCD. He wants them to instead use proper text and
descriptions.

~~~
HenriNext
Well, the transition from "proper text and descriptions" to one-liners was
thoroughly A/B tested too, over the course of a decade, by millions of web
sites.

Ultimately, on majority of sites large majority of visitors didn't read
"proper text and descriptions". Monkeys like shiny things.

~~~
setr
> the transition from "proper text and descriptions" to one-liners was
> thoroughly A/B tested too

I have my doubts on that.. I'm pretty sure the transition occurred before A/B
web testing actually became popular. One liners are _instantaneously_ more
appealing than a block of text, even if their long-term usage is worse for the
user. (which would also throw off A/B testing, if it did occur)

Blocks also tend to be done with significantly less stylization, aka less
work, so you'll also see projects starting with a block of text (just shitting
out information, because its easy), and later working towards the more modern
and appealing one-liner. And it takes a good deal of work. So you've got the
affects of cargo-culting and investment involved as well.

And finally, more likely than not, most of those websites _didn 't_ have the
resources, time or interest to A/B test this, and if they did, not thoroughly.
It's easy to imagine someone with no design background looking to ape
something (because they're not interested in this, just need to shit it out),
so they'll hit the standard _design-notable_ sites, and see the one-liner +
image. Looks good enough, Apple probably did their homework, why the hell not.
Of course, I'm in the business of software, and no one knows my name or has
any inkling of what I do, but what the hell.

And then of course because its become popular now you have frameworks popping
up to help build in that particular fashion, and it becomes simpler/easier to
do that than anything else. So it eventually becomes _unreasonable_ for most
sites to do _anything other than this_.

And then it falls out of fashion and we'll move on to _two-liners_

~~~
HenriNext
Well A/B testing has been around for ages. We did traffic splitting to two
variations in the 1990's. No fancy tools, but fundamentally same. In regards
to one-liners, there probably were multiple changes occurring over long time,
interleaved:

\- Increasing information overload etc changed visitor behavior to prefer less
text.

\- Large companies who did A/B testing eventually noticed that change in
visitor's preferences and evolved towards one-liners.

\- Some small companies who didn't do A/B testing copied the one-liner style
from large companies, when seeking "inspiration".

\- Remaining small companies followed, as one-liners were the dominant trend.

------
MartyAghajanyan
This is exactly what I was looking! I was working today on my product landing
page - [https://techevents.co/](https://techevents.co/) and started by looking
for examples to get some inspiration. And you just combined all together in
one place. Very useful, great job!

~~~
lbckr
Looks really good!

Thanks! The content is updated every day

------
lbckr
I eventually ended up with almost a hundred websites in my bookmarks to get
inspiration from. This is when I decided to put all that into a more visual
aspect.

One feature that needed to be there: the color palette extraction that the
landing pages contain. Some websites put colors together without any context,
I think that can help

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
The most remarkable thing for me is how similar many of them look, as if it
was the same designer doing them all.

------
HenriNext
This would be great with discussions and perhaps ratings.

Basically instead of just looking for inspiration, people could dissect the
landing pages and share opinions/ideas about them for learning purposes.

~~~
lbckr
That's a good idea, it is written in the roadmap, I'm just wondering how to
implement it. Some similar websites propose this feature but the discussions
remain empty. Maybe I should propose a :clap: counter

~~~
HenriNext
Personally, i wouldn't care at all for some like/clap counter by itself, but
I'd be interested in honest, brutal, in-depth, professional dissecting of
landing pages.

I haven't surveyed current alternatives so there might already be something
decent, but everything i've bumped into has been shallow "wow +1 plz visit my
page" stuff.

But of course building community for digital marketing professionals is
entirely different undertaking than having gallery of landing pages..

~~~
lbckr
That's a good point. I was wondering how I could blog around those, and this
is so far the best SEO that could be done. It would require time, or at least
until I find a process. Maybe there are contents that I could automate, or I
could pick 2 or 3 landing pages a week and review them for the blog or/and the
newsletter.

